# Yao Mania's 2004 Draft Grades



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Since Houston had a boring draft I decided to grade everybody else's. Here are my draft grades, go easy on the bashing  

*Atlanta - D*
Picks: Josh Childress (#6), Josh Smith (#17), Donta Smith (#34), Royal Ivey (#37), Viktor Sanikidze (#42) 
I don't get it, what's their plan? For a team that needs just about everything right now, I don't think they made the most out of their 5 picks (FIVE PICKS!!), not even close. Either their scouts know something about some of these guys that no one knows about, or they just blew away their 2nd rounders. Back to the early lotteries for Atlanta next year.

*Boston - B* 
Picks: Al Jefferson (#15), Delonte West (#24), Tony Allen (#25), 
Justin Reed (#40)
I think they picked up a pair of nice late first rounders with West and Allen, which can possibly (although not likely) be the Howard/Daniels combo of this yr. Al Jefferson's pick was surprising to some, but I really think he'll become something special in the league. Still, I was kinda disappointed that Ainge didn't use his 3 1st rounders for some kinda trade... I guess it's rebuidling time in Boston.

*Charlotte - A-*
Pick: Emeka Okafor (#2), Bernard Robinson (#46)
Duh... what'd u expect they would do. Okafor's ready to come and lead the team, he's the key to keep Charlotte out of the NBA basement for next year. I don't know much about Robinson, but he definately fits in with the young athletic theme of the Bobcats.

*Chicago - B*
Pick: Ben Gordon (#3), Luol Deng (#7), Chris Duhon (#38)
Deng was a steal at 7, and Duhon will be a fine NBA backup if his health prevails. But why Ben Gordon at #3? Will he play SG in a backcourt with Hinrich? So no more JC? Clue me in Chicago fans. I was expecting a trade, 'cuz Chicago's gotta make a run this yr with no first rounder next yr.

*Cleveland - B-*
Pick: Luke Jackson (#10)
Shooting will more than replace the lost of Jason Kapono, and athletism should pair well with Lebron. So I guess Bron Bron will play PG from now on? Still, Luke's not gonna be enough to push the Cavs into the playoffs, it'll all depend on how much better Lebron gets next year.

*Dallas - B+*
Picks: Devin Harris (#5), Pavel Podkolzine (#21), Vassillis Spanoulis(#50)
I presume Dallas has great int'l scouts so this Vass guy's gotta have some game. Pavel for future 1st rounder was a steal, esp. since Dallas loves the guys so much. Devin will be a nice PG, but will he be shipped in LA as part of the long anticipated Shaq deal?? 

*Detriot - C*
Pick: Rickey Paulding (#54)
Like Detroit needs anymore help anyway. Went for an explosive player with the 54th pick, will probably never play a game for Detroit. It's ok Piston fans, watching Darko next year will be just as exciting as watching any other rookie in this yr's draft develop.

*Golden State - B+*
Picks: Andris Biedrins (#11)
Great pick-up at 11 for GS, opposite to what happened with Pietrus last yr (his stock rose while Biedrins' stock fell). His injuries are nothing to be afraid of, the potential is still all there. Guess Warriors arent' ready for a run at the playoffs just yet...

*Houston - F*
Pick: Luis Flores (#58)
Big F for failing to bring in T-Mac by now. Did they even bother scouting for this draft?

*Indiana - B*
Picks: David Harrison (#29), Rashad Wright (#59)
Don't mess with success, right? Harrison's a nice pick at 29, he should be able to take over for Foster as the backup C if not this year then the next.

*LA Clipplers - B+*
Picks: Shaun Livingston (#4), Lionel Chalmers (#33)
I pray that Livingston's potential will not be wasted by the Clippers like we've seen with everyone else... Clippers knew Overton wouldn't do as starting PG, and I think Livingston and/or Chalmers can give them some immediate help. 

*LA Lakers - B-*
Picks: Sasha Vujacic (#27), Marcus Douthit (#56)
Interesting pick with Sasha, he can turn out to be a steal, or a complete bust. Question is whether or not he'll get a chance to display his skillls next yr, depending on who stays and who goes in LA... and if Marcus Douthit miraculously cracks the line-up, I can just picture Bill Walton saying "You can Douthit!"

*Memphis - C+*
Picks: Andre Emmett (#35), Antonio Burks (#36), Sergei Lishouk (#49)
Dauntay Jones? Troy Bell? Now Andre Emmett and Antonio Burk? Does West expect them all to one day crack the line-up, or is he just gonna try his luck and hope any 2 will make any impact? I don't see why Memphis went out of their way for these picks, the need wasn't there. Still, this is Jerry West, and he does have an eye for talent...

*Miami - A- *
Picks: Dorell Wright (#19), Pape Sow (#47), Matt Freije (#53)
Miami must be giggling when they saw both Dorell and Jameer left on the board for their 19th pick. Jameer would be a great pick, considering he can step in right away and help Miami, but I guess Dorell's potential was too hard to pass on. Sow and Frejie are smart picks in the 2nd round, both can become possible backups in the future.

*Minnesota - B*
Pick: Blake Stepp (#58)
Minni doesn't get to pick much, but when they do, I almost always like their picks. Stepp might actually make it into the league someday. Hey, what else can you expect from the 58th pick? And like Detroit, watching Ebi develop should be enough fun to watch.

*New Jersey - B+*
Pick: Christian Drejer (#51) 
I don't know why they traded their first rounder for Eddie Gill, but I pressume NJ needs to rack up the cash to sign K-Mart. Drejer's a nice project at #51, could become a Manu Ginobilli-type surprise in the future. 

*New Orleans - C+*
Picks: J.R. Smith (#18), Tim Pickett (#45)
I have no opinion towards JR Smith, I'm assuming he'll kinda be what Travis Outlaw was for Portland this year. I don't see why NO went for potential over experience, they really need some depth in their line-up right now... another 1st round exit this year for NO.

*New York - C*
Picks: Trevor Ariza (#43)
Almost as boring as the Houston draft. Basically picked a guy who will play in the summer leagues for the next few years.

*Orlando - A*
Picks: Dwight Howard (#1), Jameer Nelson (#20), Anderson Varejao (#30)
Next KG or next Kwame Brown? I think he'll land somewhere in between... you can't blame the Magic for this pick, they want a potential franchise player, and they want nothing to do with injury-prone players, even with the slightest problem. Jameer is an absolute steal for Orlando, he's ready to step in and start for Orlando next year (c'mon, his competition's Tyronne Lue!) Varejao is a project that might pay off in a few years, ok investment with a early 2nd rounder.

*Philadelphia - A-*
Pick: Andre Iguodala (#9)
Clearly took the best player possible at #9, and a nice pick up at that. Finally Philly gets some new talent on top of Iverson. I can see him starting by the end of the season.

*Phoenix - C*
Pick: Jackson Vroman (#31)
I'm guessing Vroman will probably end up as a 10th man for Phoenix. Grade will be much higher if Chicago sucks again this coming season and Phoenix picks up a lottery pick with their trade. But of course we won't know that 'til next year....

*Portland - B-*
Picks: Sebastian Telfair (13), Viktor Khryapa (22), Sergei Monia (23), Ha Seung-Jin (46)
So who has more int'l players now, Dallas or Portland? This is the complete opposite of Chicago's picks (HS and int'l v.s. College players) Ha is a big project, don't expect to hear from him again for at least another year, but by then Portland may receive a pleasant surprise. I don't know what they plan to do with the Russian duo, almost seemed like they picked them together just for the hell of it! All of them can be good players, but I don't see any of the 4 picks becoming regulars for next year.

*Sacramento - C+*
Picks: Kevin Martin (#26), Ricky Minard (#48)
Kevin Martin can be a nice role player for Sactown, replacing Rodney Buford should he choose to go elsewhere. Otherwise another boring draft for Sactown.

*San Antonio - B-*
Picks: Beno Udrih (#28), Romain Sato (#52), Sergei Karaulov (#57)
What a surprise, SA going Euro... project picks mostly, but it's not like SA needs any immediate help anyway. Picking up some size might've been nice (Karaulov's 7 feet, but he's not exactly the next David Robinson)

*Seattle - C+*
Robert Swift (#12) David Young (#41)
#12 might've been too high for Swift, but Seattle desperate needed size, and a lot more other teams were waiting for him after Seattle. For Seattle's sake I hope he's NBA ready and can take up some big minutes at C for them next season. I have no clue who David Young is, so #41 is probably too high for him (Ha Seung Jin was still available!!) 

* Toronto - C-*
Picks: Rafael Araujo (#8), Albert Miralles (#39)
Oh Raptors, I pray for you that Araujo won't be another Center bust from college... your poor grade comes not so much from the pick, but from not trying to trade down if you knew you were picking Araujo! He probably would've dropped to 14th or 15th if you didn't pick him! You should've nabbed Luke Jackson and use him as bait! Oh well...

*Utah - B-*
Picks: Kris Humphries (#14), Kirk Snyder (#16)
Kris Humphries is white, what a surprise! j/k I think these are two hard working guys that would do well under Sloan. I just hope Sloan's all set to go by next season... (I wonder if Utah wanted Jefferson at 16?)

*Washington - A-*
Pick: Peter John Ramos (#33)
Washington just couldn't resist taking him seeing that he's still on the board for #33. I would compare him to Malick Badiane of last yr, everyone's high on him, but don't know when he'll actually make an impact in the league.

My god this took a long time... hope y'all appreciate it!


----------



## Derrex (Jul 21, 2002)

I sorta though that boston got 2 second round players towards the end of the first round. They sorta remind me a Dahntay Jones and Troy Bell picks


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Derrex</b>!
> I sorta though that boston got 2 second round players towards the end of the first round. They sorta remind me a Dahntay Jones and Troy Bell picks


They ain't great picks, but definately not bad ones either. They've both got talent, it's mainly their size that's the big question. I could be completely wrong with them, but I think they can find their way (at least one of them) in the Boston rotation next year.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

100 views and only 1 reply? why aren't u guys saying anything??
either my grading is so good you guys are speechless or it's so bad that you don't wanna bother trashing it?


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

> Detriot - C
> Pick: Rickey Paulding (#54)
> Like Detroit needs anymore help anyway. Went for an explosive player with the 54th pick, will probably never play a game for Detroit. It's ok Piston fans, watching Darko next year will be just as exciting as watching any other rookie in this yr's draft develop.


I disagree. Paulding has a lot of potential, is a high-flier, and has a shot that when is on, is on like no other. His ceiling is pretty darn high so and I wouldn't be surprised to see him have a limited role (but like Campbell did) for a few years.



> Memphis - C+
> Picks: Andre Emmett (#35), Antonio Burks (#36), Sergei Lishouk (#49)
> Dauntay Jones? Troy Bell? Now Andre Emmett and Antonio Burk? Does West expect them all to one day crack the line-up, or is he just gonna try his luck and hope any 2 will make any impact? I don't see why Memphis went out of their way for these picks, the need wasn't there. Still, this is Jerry West, and he does have an eye for talent...


I understand the reasoning for not liking the selections w/youngsters already at those positions, but Burks was my #1 sleeper and I think he'll be a solid backup/decent starter in this league one day. Emmett wasn't too far behind on my sleeper list. I thought West robbed the bank here.



> Miami - A-
> Picks: Dorell Wright (#19), Pape Sow (#47), Matt Freije (#53)
> Miami must be giggling when they saw both Dorell and Jameer left on the board for their 19th pick. Jameer would be a great pick, considering he can step in right away and help Miami, but I guess Dorell's potential was too hard to pass on. Sow and Frejie are smart picks in the 2nd round, both can become possible backups in the future.


The more I think about it, the more I like the Wright pick. But to ignore their holes at 1 and 5 (and btw they traded Sow to the Raptors of the Raps' 2nd rounder), makes them deserve a B at most IMO.



> Sacramento - C+
> Picks: Kevin Martin (#26), Ricky Minard (#48)
> Kevin Martin can be a nice role player for Sactown, replacing Rodney Buford should he choose to go elsewhere. Otherwise another boring draft for Sactown.


Personally, I think this a bit low of Sacto. Martin was a good pick; he's a pure scorer in as many ways possible. Sacto needs a swing player and that was a good psot to get Martin.


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

> Atlanta - D
> Picks: Josh Childress (#6), Josh Smith (#17), Donta Smith (#34), Royal Ivey (#37), Viktor Sanikidze (#42)
> I don't get it, what's their plan? For a team that needs just about everything right now, I don't think they made the most out of their 5 picks (FIVE PICKS!!), not even close. Either their scouts know something about some of these guys that no one knows about, or they just blew away their 2nd rounders. Back to the early lotteries for Atlanta next year.


Wow....Josh Childress was picked a little high. Same for Royal Ivey. But Josh Smith, Donta Smith, and Sanikidze were all OUTSTANDING picks...Donta has been compared to a less intense, better shooting Artest when he came into the league. Sanikidze has been tearing it up in Europe and is a HUGE sleeper.

Trevor Ariza is a HUGE sleeper in this draft...GREAT athlete, can be comparable to Igoudala IMO. Good court vision, good defender.

Also, Sacto had a great draft considering their picks. Martin, who is a great scorer, and Minard who was considered an early 2nd round pick.


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

:greatjob:


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> 
> *Dallas - B+*
> Picks: Devin Harris (#5), Pavel Podkolzine (#21), Vassillis Spanoulis(#50)
> ...


First off nice work.

Second, I don't think Devin Harris will be going to the Lakers as a part of the Shaq deal, simply because the Lakers already have Fisher and Payton. What it could mean is they're preparing to let Steve Nash leave in preparation for Shaq's massive contract.

Third, I feel NO got an absolute STEAL in Tim Pickett, the guy can straight play. JR Smith was a nice pickup, he can play a little more than Outlaw as he can shoot outside well, but someday will make a nice replacement for Monster Mash and David Wesley.

Fourth, I really like the Trevor Ariza pick for the Knicks, he's athletic as hell, and should be a great wing defender. He's a basketball savvy kid too, which means he just has to improve his offensive skillset, which is the easiest part of his game to improve on. If he stayed 2 more years, he'd be a first rounder.

Fifth, I think Kirk Snyder was a steal at 16, simply because he can do everything! He can shoot, he's athletic, he plays solid defense, he's a tough kid, I love that pick for Jerry Sloan.

Last, I don't think that Houston can complete the trade due to Francis's BYC, which means he can't be traded until July 1st, but no trades can occur during the free agent period from July 1-15. So July 15th is the earliest the trade can be completed, as I understand.


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

*Orlando*

Orlando does not deserve an A. They gave up a future first round pick for Nelson. Don't forget, with the selection of Howard, that means that future first round pick is most likely a lottery pick as this team IS rebuilding. Thats a HUGE gamble for a 6' point guard. I'm sure Nelson will be a nice player...but this deal may come back to haunt them. 

IF Orlando got both Emeka and Nelson, then they deserved an A. With a good trade for Tracy, they could compete next right for the 7-8 playoff spot. Instead, they have taken on a HUGE amount of risk w/

Got:
Howard - an unproven HSer who is not Lebron James
Nelson - 6' point guard w/ OK athleticism and shooting

Lost:
Fans coming to games next year
Future Lottery Pick
Chance at Making Playoffs
Any Shot of Tracy deciding to stay


At best they deserve a C.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Derrex</b>!
> I sorta though that boston got 2 second round players towards the end of the first round. They sorta remind me a Dahntay Jones and Troy Bell picks


They are second round guys and they will never play, they'll rot on IL, we wasted our picks other than the first one with Jefferson!


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Orlando should've drafted Nelson in 2003!


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Orlando*



> Originally posted by <b>sov82</b>!
> Orlando does not deserve an A. They gave up a future first round pick for Nelson. Don't forget, with the selection of Howard, that means that future first round pick is most likely a lottery pick as this team IS rebuilding. Thats a HUGE gamble for a 6' point guard. I'm sure Nelson will be a nice player...but this deal may come back to haunt them.
> 
> IF Orlando got both Emeka and Nelson, then they deserved an A. With a good trade for Tracy, they could compete next right for the 7-8 playoff spot. Instead, they have taken on a HUGE amount of risk w/
> ...


Sov, at this point last year james was just as unproven as howard. That future 1st round pick to denver will not be lottery, I'm sure its protected, and even if the protection time expires i'm sure they'll get a 1st round pick elsewhere probably from a TMAC trade and flip whatever contender's 1st round pick they get in return to denver. I would've taken howard too if i was Orlando.

Look at the magic, tmac wants out, hill prolly will never be back, so they might as well swing for the fences and take howard over okafor. They've had enough with people with nagging injuries, with hill's ankle, tmacs back, something's always wrong. If you take a look at the rest of their roster, assuming tmac is gone which he will be one way or another, this team basically has expansion -esque talent. So immediate help isnt really gonna do them any good. Okafor if he pans out will be a solid player, but he'll be a complimentary piece, he wont be a guy that carries a team, howard on the other hand of course is more raw, but if he pans out, he can be a franchise player who can lead a team deep into the playoffs. 

Everyone compares em to kwame brown but his name is used over and over cuz there arent that many hs players who are drafted high and busts. WHo knows, kwame could be jermaine O'neal who didnt do much his first few yeasr in the league. I like Dwight, i think his work ethic, motivation, and maturity sets him apart from kwame.

This sorta reminds me of the 2002 draft with yao and jay williams. Lotta people were saying houston should take jay williams cuz he was established. Like okafor he graduated in 3 years with a very accomplished college resume. Yao was a question mark, would china let him go? what about the language barrier? Is yao a stiff? next shawn bradley, but houston went for the hr instead of the safe pick and took yao, and look how that worked out. I think they're both solid players Dwight and Okafor, but if i was orlando i would've taken Dwight too. Often times with these hs busts its not talent or athleticism that stops them, its the person they are, how hard will they work, how well they face adversity. I think Dwight has the right tools as a person to make him a great player, and the skill set will come with that.


----------



## Dabears (Jan 24, 2003)

I do agree that the Raptors picked Araujo too high, but I think they made the right choice. They had 2 options with this draft, they could take the best available player (which would have been Iguodala) and pretty much started afresh with a new marquee player (much as Miami did with Dwyane Wade), surrounded by the old stars. Or they could have decided to try to fix up what they have, which by most standards is pretty good. They needed a PG and a C, and while they would have been picking the 4th rated PG, had they gone that way, they got arguably the 1st rated C in the whole draft (Okafor is a PF). Their line up for next year is Rose, Carter, Marshall, Bosh, and Araujo. That's not too bad.

As for Araujo himself, I think he will be much better than people expect. Look at the last successful NCAA centers: Brad Miller, and Jamaal Magloire. Both stayed 4 years, both are big and strong, both flew in under the radar, and both have a mean streak in them. That sounds exactly like Araujo. I love the mean streak in this guy, I think it's exactly what the Raps need, and I think he will make Bosh shine.

People knock his athleticism, but I really don't think that matters. Chris Kaman and Chris Mihm were both touted for their athleticism, but when you combine their stats from last year, you get Brad Miller, who isn't that athletic.

Araujo will surprise people


----------



## h8breed (Jun 25, 2003)

i love how Utah always drafts white:

04: Humpries
03: Palvchovic
02: Curtis Borchardt
01: Raul Lopez


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

*Re: Orlando*



> Originally posted by <b>sov82</b>!
> Orlando does not deserve an A. They gave up a future first round pick for Nelson. Don't forget, with the selection of Howard, that means that future first round pick is most likely a lottery pick as this team IS rebuilding. Thats a HUGE gamble for a 6' point guard. I'm sure Nelson will be a nice player...but this deal may come back to haunt them.
> 
> IF Orlando got both Emeka and Nelson, then they deserved an A. With a good trade for Tracy, they could compete next right for the 7-8 playoff spot. Instead, they have taken on a HUGE amount of risk w/
> ...


What are you talking about? First off, with the Houston trade and a healthy Hill the Magic will probably make the playoffs. Even if they don't, who says this future first rounder isn't heavily protected? I suspect it is since this was the 20th pick. Nelson and Varejao were superb picks and whether you like Howard or not (I don't) you have to acknowledge that in the eyes of the vast majority of the teams Howard was the best pick. As for your little list, the Magic didn't lose any chance of making the playoffs, they didn't necessarily lose a lottery pick (even if they did Nelson is a lottery talent IMO), and they've already lost any chance of T-Mac staying, where have you been?

As for the rest of the grades, very nice job Yao! I didn't agree with all of them but you explained yourself very nicely. Good job.


----------



## Pistonfannotslappy (Jun 16, 2004)

*Atlanta's Draft*

Even though Childress says he's a 2, it looks like Atlanta took a bunch of 3's with their first 3 picks. Even though no one is on that team how are all those guys going to play at the same time?


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> 
> *Chicago - B*
> Pick: Ben Gordon (#3), Luol Deng (#7), Chris Duhon (#38)
> Deng was a steal at 7, and Duhon will be a fine NBA backup if his health prevails. But why Ben Gordon at #3? Will he play SG in a backcourt with Hinrich? So no more JC? Clue me in Chicago fans. I was expecting a trade, 'cuz Chicago's gotta make a run this yr with no first rounder next yr.


Just B Grade, eh?

Chicago had the best draft day IMO. The backcourt of Ben and Kirk, with Eddy Curry and Jamal, I expect Chicago to have a better season. I expect them to win 30 games which they have not since '98.

As for the run, it remains to be seen.


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

*I do not like...*

I don't like it when teams go 1/2 way. If you have multipe first round picks and your first pick is a high schooler, you should take all high schoolers/foreign players. Don't run off and take a college senior and say "well that balances it out". The Magic and Celtics did this and it is ridiculous. I could understand if there weren't any decent HSers in the draft, but that wasn't the case. 

They picked Howard over Okafor because he had more upside potential.

You can't tell me Nelson has more potential than some of the HSers taken right before them. Is it possible Orlando tried to trade up higher and take another HSer...yes. Do I think they did? No. Personally, I think they should have taken Pavel. Howard does not want to play Center. I think Howard is a fine young man and lets hope he turns into a star. Its not him I'm picking on. Its management that goes 1/2 way.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

OK time to respond to some feedback:



> Wow....Josh Childress was picked a little high. Same for Royal Ivey. But Josh Smith, Donta Smith, and Sanikidze were all OUTSTANDING picks...Donta has been compared to a less intense, better shooting Artest when he came into the league. Sanikidze has been tearing it up in Europe and is a HUGE sleeper.


It was personal opinion really, I felt there were better picks to be made in just about all their positions. But you probably know more about Donta and Sanikidze more than me, so I'll take your word that they'll make their way to the Hawk's line-up. But no denying that they'll be back in the lotteries next yr.



> I disagree. Paulding has a lot of potential, is a high-flier, and has a shot that when is on, is on like no other. His ceiling is pretty darn high so and I wouldn't be surprised to see him have a limited role (but like Campbell did) for a few years.


Again you probably know more about him than me. Their pick at 54th was pretty much meaningless, so it doesn't really matter what I graded them.



> Personally, I think this a bit low of Sacto. Martin was a good pick; he's a pure scorer in as many ways possible. Sacto needs a swing player and that was a good psot to get Martin.


OK maybe K-Mart v2.0 deserved better than a C+, but I don't see him playing anymore than Buford or Wallace in Sactown. 





> You can't tell me Nelson has more potential than some of the HSers taken right before them. Is it possible Orlando tried to trade up higher and take another HSer...yes. Do I think they did? No. Personally, I think they should have taken Pavel. Howard does not want to play Center. I think Howard is a fine young man and lets hope he turns into a star. Its not him I'm picking on. Its management that goes 1/2 way.


Orlando needed to address their need for a PG, even IF the Francis trade goes through. Jameer should've been at least a top 15th pick this year, and I think he'll make a run at the all rookie 1st team this year too. I don't know the conditions for next yr's first rounder, but Jameer is a great pickup nevertheless. 



> Just B Grade, eh? Chicago had the best draft day IMO. The backcourt of Ben and Kirk, with Eddy Curry and Jamal, I expect Chicago to have a better season. I expect them to win 30 games which they have not since '98.


Well I sure hope you guys get more than 30 wins! B's a pretty good grade, I just wasn't so sure about taking Ben Gordon at #3. Does he have the skills to play SG full time in the NBA?



> I do agree that the Raptors picked Araujo too high, but I think they made the right choice. They had 2 options with this draft, they could take the best available player (which would have been Iguodala) and pretty much started afresh with a new marquee player (much as Miami did with Dwyane Wade), surrounded by the old stars. Or they could have decided to try to fix up what they have, which by most standards is pretty good. They needed a PG and a C, and while they would have been picking the 4th rated PG, had they gone that way, they got arguably the 1st rated C in the whole draft (Okafor is a PF). Their line up for next year is Rose, Carter, Marshall, Bosh, and Araujo. That's not too bad.


I still think they could've traded down and still get Araujo with like the 14th pick or something. I don't think anyone was going to touch Arajuo for at least another 4-5 picks after the Raps. No doubt he'll fill the need at C for you guys though. And I thought you could've gotten a better pick in the 2nd round as well.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Nice post, Dallas did pretty well. nice to see you spend some time in doing that


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: I do not like...*



> Originally posted by <b>sov82</b>!
> I don't like it when teams go 1/2 way. If you have multipe first round picks and your first pick is a high schooler, you should take all high schoolers/foreign players. Don't run off and take a college senior and say "well that balances it out". The Magic and Celtics did this and it is ridiculous. I could understand if there weren't any decent HSers in the draft, but that wasn't the case.


So say this year the Knicks have 2 first round picks, the #4 and the #17, and the corresponding pick in the second round (all hypothetical).

They are set at PF, SG, and PG, with KT, H20, and Marbury. So there aren't many decent 3's or 5's to take, so they decide to go BPA, Shaun Livingston, since they can afford to wait and let him learn behind Marbury. You don't want to take someone with more polish in a position that you need, like say David Harrison or Rafael Arajuo, with such a high pick.

They get to 17, and it becomes plausable to grab someone who can help your team out with this pick, since you won't have to pass on a future superstar to get someone to help your team tomorrow.


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

*hi*

When a team can't win 30 games, they aren't set at any position. If you are a team with a high draft pick and are already a good team, you take the best player avaliable or you trade down.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Comparing my grades to nbadraft. tk:
http://www.angeltowns.com/members/nbadraft/grades.htm

Atlanta: Yao - D, tk - B

Boston: Yao - B, tk - C-

Charlotte: Yao - A-, tk - A

Chicago: Yao - B, tk - A-

Cleveland: Yao - B-, tk - A-

Dallas: Yao - B+, tk - A

Detriot: Yao - C, tk - B-

Golden State: Yao - B+, tk - B+

Houston: Yao - F, tk - C
(note: I was joking with the F! after their trade with the Mavs I'd probably give them a C+)

Indiana: Yao - B, tk - B

LA Clipplers: Yao - B+, tk - B+

LA Lakers: Yao - B-, tk - B

Memphis: Yao - C+, tk - B+

Miami: Yao - A-, tk - B

Minnesota: Yao - B, tk - C-

New Jersey: Yao - B+, tk - C

New Orleans: Yao - C+, tk - A-

New York: Yao - C, tk - B

Orlando: Yao - A, tk - A

Philadelphia: Yao - A-, tk - A

Phoenix: Yao - C, tk - B-

Portland: Yao - B-, tk - C

Sacramento: Yao - C+, tk - B

San Antonio: Yao - B-, tk - B

Seattle: Yao - C+, tk - C-

Toronto: Yao - C-, tk - C

Utah: Yao - B-, tk - A

Washington: Yao - A-, tk - A-

Differences on opinion on some players (ie. Blake Stepp, Christian Drejer, and Delonte West/Troy Allen), but otherwise pretty similar grades! We'll see who did the better grading in a yr


----------



## Captain Kool (May 18, 2004)

> New York - C
> Picks: Trevor Ariza (#43)
> Almost as boring as the Houston draft. Basically picked a guy who will play in the summer leagues for the next few years.


You gotta be kidding...


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>h8breed</b>!
> i love how Utah always drafts white:
> 
> 04: Humpries
> ...


Yeah, and Kirk Snyder and DeShawn Stevenson and Quincy Lewis and Jamal Sampson and....

Nothing but white guys.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Orlando*



> Originally posted by <b>sov82</b>!
> Lost:
> Fans coming to games next year


Since when did they have fans at the games in the first place? :uhoh:


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

i assume denver gets an incomplete?


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

> Atlanta - D


What in the world are you talking about? They got Josh Childress, a player that you just know will not be a bust, he is a great rebounder, knows how to play the game and plays it the right way. Will probably not be amazing but they need solid players on that team. And Josh Smith, he potentially is a #4 pick, he is a sick athlete, great length is only 6-8 but looks 6-11. He has a good game and could turn out to be a real star. If anything he might but some butts in the seats because he is from Georgia. And I love the Royal Ivey pick, he is a tough player, agile long and can play PG or SG. Is a fine defender and could be a good role player. With him and Diaw you have two good young defenders and Childress with his rebounding is solid as well. Sure its not a great draft but it is not that freaking bad.

Josh Smith could be legit, he is the best athlete in the draft for goodness sake.


----------



## zebraman2 (Mar 17, 2004)

> quote:
> Miami - A-
> Picks: Dorell Wright (#19), Pape Sow (#47), Matt Freije (#53)
> Miami must be giggling when they saw both Dorell and Jameer left on the board for their 19th pick. Jameer would be a great pick, considering he can step in right away and help Miami, but I guess Dorell's potential was too hard to pass on. Sow and Frejie are smart picks in the 2nd round, both can become possible backups in the future.
> ...


Dwyane Wade will be our point guard, full stop. It was his first year at the point and I think he handled it very well. Miami's offense is ran through Odom anyway, and Alston, Caron and Odom possess excellent or above-average ball-handling and passing skills. Think Chicago Bulls, with BJ, MJ and Scottie rotating control of the offense. I'm very excited about Dorell Wright. Remember Miami is still rebuilding and is also in contention for the Eastern conference with an above-average center. Caron's toughness and Odom's finesse are a groovey match as they complement each other.


----------



## Captain Kool (May 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> 
> What in the world are you talking about? They got Josh Childress, a player that you just know will not be a bust, he is a great rebounder, knows how to play the game and plays it the right way. Will probably not be amazing but they need solid players on that team.


He does not have good lateral quickness to guard NBA Players effectively. Also his body hardly developed in the three years that he spent in College.

A lot of people compare him to Jared Jeffries from the Wizards. You can also compare their College stats and you'll see a similarity.

I think he'll be a bust...




> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> Josh Smith could be legit, he is the best athlete in the draft for goodness sake.


Bo, Kirk Snyder is...Just look at the combine results.


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

i'm going to greatly disagree with you on JR Smith and Trevor Ariza.


----------



## chicubs (Jan 25, 2004)

Didn't all the scouts agree that Ariza had nothing else except a potential-filled body...no skill, no smarts, and no heart.


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

the scouts can say all they want, ive watched the man play for 2 and a half years. He's athletic, he hustles, he played good defense, hes a great passer, and hes ALL heart. His shooting is suspect but if Devean George can make it in this league, Ariza can too.


----------

